# [By Demand] Fast Track Topics



## Raaabo (Sep 10, 2008)

Which one of the topics mentioned in the poll would you like to get as a Fast Track. If the topic you want is not listed in the poll, please post and request it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 11, 2008)

awssome poll
I want a linux part two too.

I select all programming languages (non gui ones) because they rarely change.

And yes, a fast track to GIMP would be AWSSOME. Everyone can become a pro image editor if only there were good offline books on GIMP.


----------



## casanova (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow. The topics look great. I can be sure that the next month (or the one after that) will have a very good pdf.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 11, 2008)

C++ (C Plus Plus) and/or C# (C Sharp)
Visual Basic
PHP and MySQL


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And yes, a fast track to GIMP would be AWSSOME. Everyone can become a pro image editor if only there were good offline books on GIMP.


Ya ...............GIMP would be nice to have................Opensource at its best


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 21, 2008)

hey i dont want a fast track of certain software but on other topic that is useful to every one as everybody dont use visual basic C++ etc.
so a fast track on latest upgrading, gaming, and latest gadgets would be better


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2008)

But, what abt this months FAST TRACK ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

A Fast Track to Gaming 2 8).


----------



## Sathish (Oct 9, 2008)

Fast tract should not be as general application's help (ie. photoshop/gimp).. lot of online helps/free ebooks are in the Web.. 
Instead, it should cover common technologies with deep analysis...
such as follows;
1.Cryptography
2.Sound Techniques
3. Linux System Administration 
4. Windows System Administration
5. Web design (it may be describe how to create a website using simple coding/e)
6. Networking models (it may be describe the seven layers(OSI) in detailed)
7. Technologies in and around other than Computers. (bcoz digit as a Tech.Navigator)
8. Analyzing Media Formats (CD/DVD/HD DVD/BR/etc.) 
9. Script  Languages (such as windows script/etc)


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with you guys but for me Fast track to Windows XP was the best I liked in the series, so a second version giving more advanced details to this old OS might be helpful to the newbies and experts alike, for example giving about modifying resources to customize using Hex tools or Hesource Hacker, etc....

If possible I would request you to give Fast Track to Photoshop Advanced with more "workshops" and "tutorials"...like the last time you've given us to make effects like Vista's Glass Effect and some cool text effects like the "Text go BOOM" one.....
please add some more of like this.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 13, 2008)

tomcruise said:


> A fast track to GIMP would be AWESOME.



+1


----------



## astroutkarsh (Oct 13, 2008)

tomcruise said:


> A fast track to GIMP would be AWESOME. Everyone can become a pro image editor if only there were good offline book.



+1


----------



## nishokvarshan (Oct 14, 2008)

PRO-E wildfire labview 
plz take this too onto account


----------



## coolchop (Oct 16, 2008)

Why not to explore new technology in market...I would suggest some fundamentals (and in depth articles subsequently) about Microsoft "Popfly", I found that one groundbreaking.


----------



## Sathish (Oct 16, 2008)

mobile os


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

I would like to have fast tracks on 

1. C# or java.
2. Using PHP in Dreamweaver.
3. trick digital photography by ordinary manual camera(like canon sx110is).


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> A Fast Track to Gaming 2 8).



+1


----------



## Ron (Nov 8, 2008)

Fast track to
1.  C++
2.  Linux


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

Ron said:


> Fast track to
> 1.  C++
> 2.  Linux



LOL C++ is there in this month's issue... why u wanna repeat it again ? And there was a Linux and Open Source Fast Track too... maybe you can guys make a P2 of them.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

I would like a fast track on gaming again as its been around 2 years since the last gaming fast track came.


----------



## ssurenr (Nov 17, 2008)

*Windows Presentation Foundation*
*Windows 7* [ Definitely this will be your Fast Track of Anniversary Special 2009 ]
*Windows Azure*


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 18, 2008)

C++ and C# in Linux


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 18, 2008)

How about all of these? That gives you an year's worth of stuff and please make one on OS X too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 18, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> C++ and C# in Linux


C# runs only on windows


----------



## Sathish (Nov 18, 2008)

list added:

1. Motherboard (A to Z should be analyzed)
2. Networking (both windows and linux)
3. Troubleshooting to Linux(deb,rpm)
3. Inkspace (vector graphics)
4. Sony's Sound forge 
5. Qcad( open source cad program)
6. Build your own pc (Assembling techniques)


----------



## ssurenr (Nov 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> C# runs only on windows


C# compilers are available in Linux too. Even silverlight is there.
Mono Project is dedicated for .net Development in Linux.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 20, 2008)

fast track on gaming....A little more advanced this time ....covering the use of 3d analyzer


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2008)

+1 for GIMP or Inkscape


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 20, 2008)

Fast track on networking(both windows & linux).

Fast track to Visual Basic.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 21, 2008)

i think linux 2 would be great..and as said above please avoid specific software..go for general topics..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 22, 2008)

A fast track to PC Modding 

A fast track to Social Networking.

Fast track to Processors ( Processor's History, Architecture...future everything.)

Fast track to GUI Programming!


----------



## mihirpradhan2004 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fast Track on Overclocking


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fast track to qt3


----------



## Ron (Dec 13, 2008)

Hard Copies
1. Linux Part 2
2. Networkin Hacks--Brief Discussion (Windows)

Soft Copies
1. Digit can also provide a ebook which could contain all the troubleshooting tips and tricks for Windows


----------



## Sathish (Dec 13, 2008)

List added:

1. Comparative guide between Linux and Windows (it will useful for linux beginners) 
2. How to assemble a PC
3. Networking (both windows * Linux)


----------



## pugalenthi_i (Dec 15, 2008)

What abt a Fast Track in .NET related...I think that would be useful...


----------



## Ron (Dec 16, 2008)

Betruger said:


> List added:
> 
> 1. Comparative guide between Linux and Windows (it will useful for linux beginners)


wow! tht will be cool!!!



Betruger said:


> Networking (both windows * Linux)


pls provide 2  separate fastracks for this....


----------



## pramod chuphal (Dec 17, 2008)

Hard Copies
1. Linux Part 2
2. Networkin Hacks--Brief Discussion (Windows)
============================================================================

Web Design | Web Designing India
Internet Marketing Company | Online Marketing


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2008)

None of the above.

Fasttrack to Linux(Advanced)

Fasttrack to Symbian OS

Fasttrack to GIMP

Fasttrack to Photography

Fasttrack to CSS

Fasttrack to Wordpress


----------



## EXL001 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi,
I, think this is one of the best way for making public up-to-date.  It'll help to know about, who is leading in a particular area.

EXL

SM


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jan 2, 2009)

Windows 2008 Server - Fast Track (Print Edition Please)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2009)

Fast Track to Python is what I'll recommend.


----------



## leeai (Jan 9, 2009)

*Cheap wholesale switchblade knives*

$3.10 for an automatic knife with free shipping, now thats cheap *www.liangdianup.com/automatic_1.htm how about the 
buck 110 auto? Do they still make that thing here in the states? I think they were being converted into autos out west. Nice 
knife, these guys also have a copy of a Buck 110 auto.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 9, 2009)

Erm FT to Mac OS X
Been asking for it for like 2 years now.


----------



## adityaravi1990 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gaming Advanced

More Linux

Maya & 3DS Max


----------



## nsalgaocar (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> None of the above.
> Fasttrack to Wordpress




also fasttrack to java scripting and AJAX


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 22, 2009)

Where is Python /? Do add a quick startup for pyqt


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> Where is Python /? Do add a quick startup for pyqt



+1


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

Fast track on 'Python' please.


----------



## bharat_r (Feb 22, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> Where is Python /? Do add a quick startup for pyqt





Liverpool_fan said:


> +1





Ecstasy said:


> Fast track on 'Python' please.



I agree. We need one on Python!!


----------



## calwin (Feb 24, 2009)

hii..
 I would like to have a fast track on PHP and Mysql
  which is highly in demand  now a days....as i m a web developer as well as Seo so i would like know php in details..


----------



## VINSTAR (Apr 29, 2009)

Pls provide a fast track in OpenGL
*Its very interesting*


----------



## vamsi360 (May 3, 2009)

fast track to .net C# advanced or Java J2EE


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 3, 2009)

FAST TRACK TO UBUNTU!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

^^ +1

If possible Also a FT to Python. I have recommended this before as well.


----------



## moortaza (May 28, 2009)

Visual Basic would be a good start for wannabe software developers....
especially the new visual basic editions have lots of new features....
*Digit should provide : - 
1. VB basics
2. VB advanced
3. VB game programming and other fun stuff u could do wid VB.*


Also u should also include FastTrack to scripting languages and the fun stuff you could wid it like .....Autoitv3,Autohotkey,Kixstart etc....for people who love programming..!!

so i wud like to also see a *Fast Track to SCRIPTING LANGUAGES*


----------



## toofan (May 28, 2009)

Fast track on advance  tricks & How to do with ur Digital Camera.


----------



## Siddharth.Shankar (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey I want Fast Track on PC Troubleshooting & Security...........


----------



## samridh94 (Jun 24, 2009)

hey please publish a fast track on autodesk maya or 3Ds studio Max for novice beginners.
pls do this as this is a request from a very young reader of ur mag.
pls pls
hope u will not disappoint me
thanx


----------



## Sathish (Jun 24, 2009)

> Firefox Addons
> Top Downloads (Essential, Multimedia, Security, Updates,etc)
> Web Designing
> Ms Access 2007
> Hardware Troubleshooting


----------



## metric (Jul 12, 2009)

Networking, (Windows, Linux-[Ubuntu])


----------



## warriork007 (Jul 18, 2009)

the most interesting fastrack i ever read was on photoshop. in fact i read the ebook version included in archives of one of your previous issue. it was very informative and admirably to the point, no useless jargon no diverting stories and really no boring history. it had just the info one requires and that too in just 180 pages. it really made me the photo master of troupe and guess what all photography and editing tasks of upcoming events were referred to me, it really earned me much respect. thanks digit.


----------



## Technocratamit (Aug 18, 2009)

Can storage topics be covered on fast track ? Various Storage Devices, their issues, troubleshooting disk failures,working with scratch discs, best practices to store data in portable and non-portable media. etc ?


----------



## vamsikatta (Sep 4, 2009)

How about Python?


----------



## ComputerUser (Sep 12, 2009)

How about a Fast Track to Directx ?


----------



## techo dude (Sep 23, 2009)

how a bout  fast track to windows 7 and at the end of the year 2010 re visit  Fast track  to windows 7  tips, tricks and serets.


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2009)

A fast track on* Photo shop* Very very advanced.

In which only advance tips and tricks should be included. A tutorial type for various effects/special effects and post processing.


----------



## Nikhil Prabhakar (Oct 19, 2009)

splendid, cant wait to have ma hands on nov issue
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ya, i forgot that, python is another great topic. i giv ma 1st preference to PyTHON


----------



## sivateja.m (Dec 29, 2009)

hi!  I want you to include Autodesk Maya 2010 Materials or tuturials in fast track and a little about portable hard drives which can be used on both Windows and Mac or any other O.S. Thank You!


----------



## sri654 (Feb 2, 2010)

please include php with postgresql (as both are completely free)

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Video Tutorials for Web Developments like 
Hosting a Website from your OWN PC.
Installing WebServers .

is this included in feb ?

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Video Tutorials for Web Developments like 
Hosting a Website from your OWN PC.
Installing WebServers .

is this included in feb ?


----------



## ojha_riddhish (Feb 4, 2010)

Dear Team Digit,
Fast Track To:

1) Python (CPython & IronPython.NET)
2) GUI Programming in Linux (GTK and others)
3) Snow Leopard
4) Networking (generic format and its implementation in different OSes)
5) Career Guidance
6) Different Aptitude Tests for all the streams or specifically IT and how to crack them.
7) BASH Scripting

I don't have to say this, but I would like to make a point. People follow you (me included), so Digit team always has the power to influence us whatever they do. Please consider point 5 and 6 specially. Because, when I was in college, I didn't have anyone to guide me. I am in IT sector right now and still waiting for my dream, let alone fulfilling it. Please guide the others who seek help. You have done it in the past, but I would like to request once again in the Fast Track compilation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## krnm516 (Feb 8, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> awssome poll
> I want a linux part two too.
> 
> I select all programming languages (non gui ones) because they rarely change.
> ...


Yeah Fast Track to GIMP would be a good idea. ++

OR Maybe Fast Track to QT using C++ would be an enhancement to the Fastback to C++


----------



## sri654 (Feb 15, 2010)

postgresql


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

java .......


----------



## amraj (Feb 24, 2010)

I would like a Fast Track on Visual Studio 2008 or 2010. It will cover most of the topics listed above.


----------



## imrank.0011 (Feb 24, 2010)

i am engg student @ i am interested in programming languages but not in c++.....so plz try for java /php/html.......


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 24, 2010)

I will like to have on networking concepts.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2010)

I would like to see Fast Track on GIMP,Mobile Browsing,Symbian OS,Windows 7,Wired And Wireless Home Network,Ubuntu,Firefox..........


----------



## vinitneo (Mar 12, 2010)

*cid-ecae09754504950c.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/.HomePhotos/digit.jpg*dl-web.dropbox.com/get/digit.jpg?w=9d335706*www.flickr.com/photos/vinitneo/4425784953/
an update to this digit.

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

uh... sorry about the image size.


----------



## vinitneo (Mar 15, 2010)

Symbian OS,Windows 7 would also be good.


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Mar 18, 2010)

+1 for GIMP. 
Fasttrack to server with a DIY home server/Internet Gateway.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 19, 2010)

i want about game engines and animation


----------



## criztle (Mar 22, 2010)

i need to learn C++ as it is in my 11th class cousre i need it plz


----------



## techno_geekyguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Raaabo said:


> Which one of the topics mentioned in the poll would you like to get as a Fast Track. If the topic you want is not listed in the poll, please post and request it.



C++ has been apparently overpowered by JAVA, so better JAVA than C++; but I and many others strongly recommend Photoshop as many are other who're not much into it and it has got loads of features, so photoshop is my suggestion as every1 is nt a programmer like me and u...!!!


It might appear bit foolish but how u add an avatar or pic 2 your profile (m not asking abt albums) and how to add signature to the forum line.. it seems i want a fast track to digit forum...
but help me out plzzzzzzzzzzz................
:flu-notwatching:


----------



## Techn0crat (Mar 25, 2010)

You guys should revisit Digital Audio and Digital Video FTs.


----------



## samridh94 (Mar 30, 2010)

hey plz give  us a fast track on
1.photoshop cs3/4
2.php
3.JAVA
4.history of computing and anecdotes from the world of IT(for those preparing for TCS IT WIZ)


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 10, 2010)

Need at least one fast track issue on creating a simple website.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea,I want to make my own web page or blog or something like that..........


----------



## imrank.0011 (Apr 11, 2010)

please provide fast track on java,networking,php,html........


----------



## Dust Byte (Jul 10, 2010)

Fast Track 
-----------
Distributed Computing
Mainframes
Java
C++
Photoshop
Linux Programming


----------



## imrank.0011 (Jul 12, 2010)

core java,
adv java(J2ME)(with scope in coming days),
linux programming,
mainframe,
java fx,
networking(windows,linux),
java ME,


----------



## tmanikandan (Jul 12, 2010)

Service Oriented Architecture
Cloud Computing
Oracle
Windows 7 Registry Guide


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 12, 2010)

C++/QT
PERL
Shell Scripting
...........


----------



## Revolution (Jul 13, 2010)

Gaming case and good PSU.....


----------



## harva (Jul 31, 2010)

hello.................Friend,


        I would request you to give Fast Track to Photoshop Advanced with more  "workshops" and "tutorials"...like the last time you've given us to make  effects like Vista's Glass Effect and some cool text effects like the  "Text go BOOM" one.....
please add some more of like this. 		Thanks.................


______________________
  Want   to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a   SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups    seo specialist


----------



## sanyaldk (Aug 21, 2010)

cloud computing.


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 22, 2010)

IMO,C languages should not be given.Why?Because these are massive languages and within a single small book,it's difficult to make it successful...

Give about Visual Basic,Advanced Photoshop...


----------



## fafa7080 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello all
iam not sure iam writing in a correct place,iam a digit member from iran,my August issue did not have the Fast track to css, and i just asked them to include the item in my next order,can any body help me with pdf version of Fast track to css in august.
and upload it somewhere and link to me
i cant wait to finish my project with HTML & CSS with help of fast track to CSs
THanks


----------



## krsnakumarb (Dec 9, 2010)

You may include all the Fast track pdfs in the oncoming June 2011 anniversary issue


----------



## madhanacdc (Jan 26, 2011)

hi guys..
i want to know if digit has published Fast Track on "developing android apps"


----------



## buddyram (Feb 10, 2011)

Networks


----------



## Roshan9415 (Feb 10, 2011)

Please make fast track on Website Security with PHP .At the present time there are few book present in Indian Market on Website Security.


----------



## aryan.838 (Apr 14, 2011)

A fast track to "Hosting a webserver on home PC" using Ubuntu Server edition would really be a boon to tech savvy people and help us batter understand networking concepts.


----------



## chanchalchatt (Apr 15, 2011)

*physics*


----------



## RBX (May 4, 2011)

Looks like this has come up in this thread quite a few times but no one is paying heed -
Python (2.x ?) with some introduction (or a separate FastTrack) to 3.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 4, 2011)

Sathish; said:
			
		

> List added:
> 
> 1. Comparative guide between Linux and Windows (it will useful for linux beginners)
> *2. How to assemble a PC*
> 3. Networking (both windows * Linux)





*a complete guide on how to assemble computer*

It will save many 1000 bucks of all Digit Reader

add it to polls and then see the result!!!


----------



## Garbage (May 5, 2011)

@mohityadavx
Friend, just to tell you, we can read fonts of size ~10. 

Increasing font width more than needed and making it red is an easy way to get warning from mods.


----------



## buddyram (May 5, 2011)

Yes, Even I urge that this article would be published in digit soon!

*a complete guide on how to assemble computer*


It will save many 1000 bucks of all Digit Reader

add it to polls and then see the result!!!


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 5, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Looks like this has come up in this thread quite a few times but no one is paying heed -
> Python (2.x ?) with some introduction (or a separate FastTrack) to 3.



fast track to python and c#. please give it and also for GIMP.


----------



## zubair.s.kazi (May 8, 2011)

Hope Its on C++

Hope the fast track is on C++... Which month are they gonna issue this on???


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

Just voted in the poll-

Adobe Photoshop


----------



## buddyram (May 8, 2011)

hi dude  you can find the C++ tutorial on November 2010 DVD! 



zubair.s.kazi said:


> Hope Its on C++
> 
> Hope the fast track is on C++... Which month are they gonna issue this on???


----------



## Vyom (May 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Just voted in the poll-
> 
> Adobe Photoshop



OR

Adobe Premiere - Its high time for this.


----------



## cheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Fast Track on Content Management System.
Service Oriented Architecture


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 3, 2011)

cheeka said:


> Fast Track on Content Management System.
> Service Oriented Architecture



*+1 *




buddyram said:


> Yes, Even I urge that this article would be published in digit soon!
> 
> *a complete guide on how to assemble computer*
> 
> ...



Already given. 



mohityadavx said:


> *a complete guide on how to assemble computer*
> 
> It will save many 1000 bucks of all Digit Reader
> 
> add it to polls and then see the result!!!



Already given. I think it was the *FIRST* or *SECOND* FT !!


----------



## kolbywhite28 (Sep 8, 2011)

Voted Adobe Photoshop. Need it for an emerging business. Any advice on how and where I could learn and master using this software fast?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 9, 2011)

kolbywhite28 said:


> Voted Adobe Photoshop. Need it for an emerging business. Any advice on how and where I could learn and master using this software fast?



There are few video tutorials on web. Torrents may be!


----------



## Neo (Sep 29, 2011)

i want a good one for Android.
like How to create Android Apps
or How to do Android development.
or How to create your own Custom Roms
or How to Compile from Android Sources.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Oct 13, 2011)

Please give Fast Tracks on Adobe Photoshop CS5, Visual Basic 2010, Maya 2012 and 3DS Max 2012.

By the way, you can also include Fast Tracks to 'Maya 2012' and '3DS Max 2012' in the poll. I am sure they will receive quite a number of votes.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

A fast track to Trouble Shooting your PC is long overdue according to me.
There are many threads almost everyday that are solved in this forum. Compile a best list of them. And print! And please do credit the one who answers by atleast mentioning his name. Almost every issue on the magazine whenever you give something from tif forum you only mention the name of member who asks the question but not the one who answers it. So I hope it is taken case of


----------



## Sarath (Oct 13, 2011)

Movie making SWs like Sony Vegas pro, Adobe movie maker etc. (Since I need it)

I think all aspects in a linear manner should be covered. Starting with photoshop. (If I were to give a neutral opinion)


----------



## sanjay dewangan (Nov 21, 2011)

Fast Track on - 
1 - android
2 - nokia qt


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 28, 2011)

I believe that there are quite a few CG artists in this forum. So a Fast Track to Maya (or Mudbox) would be great for us.
I would also like Fast Tracks to some Adobe products like Photoshop and Flash Professional.

I am aware, though, that these will cater to the needs of only a specific set of people. Sorry for the others!


----------



## Anish (Nov 29, 2011)

*Make your own robot-2*


----------



## philiprambo2 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re:*

Nice one.keep it up.Thanks.


----------



## ngocvht (Nov 30, 2011)

I do agree with you. it should go for genaral topic because linux is a huge information. vacation to vietnam





tuxybuzz said:


> i think linux 2 would be great..and as said above please avoid specific software..go for general topics..


----------



## abhishek.130490 (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe a fast track to "*Creative Thinking"* or *"Creative Process"*.

It's an ambiguous topic, but then everything boils down to this only.
Whether it's movie making, image editing, game design, or a new crazy app...

There are already many books on technical aspect of design, why not a book on creative aspect of design.

Also fast track on *Visual Studios* is also a viable choice. About the IDE rather than the supported technology, as it has many neat features.

Maybe a book on *problem solving techniques and methods* related to programming languages (mathematics and logic).

Also there are very good suggestions like *Assembling Computers* (with good pics, and a DIGIT TV video accompanying), *Physics* (nice one), *AI*, etc.

Also if u do cover programming languages like *C++* or *.NET(C#)*, do cover it in detail, even if it means sacrificing on color pages (no need to teach syntax in color), to cut down prices.
Last time you guys did FT on both those topic, it was a flimsy thin fast track.

But let FTs to Photoshop, Maya, Flash and likes in color pages...


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes a FT to Assembling your own Computer is very much warranted for. Hope you do one soon


----------



## Assassin (Dec 10, 2011)

Sathish said:


> Fast tract should not be as general application's help (ie. photoshop/gimp).. lot of online helps/free ebooks are in the Web..
> Instead, it should cover common technologies with deep analysis...
> such as follows;
> 1.Cryptography   <-- +1 for this
> ...



Summing it all up... I am with you except the windows part, I doubt if Windows server exists somewhere in the universe. So, a double size linux guide would be better than that


----------



## Nipun (Dec 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes a FT to Assembling your own Computer is very much warranted for. Hope you do one soon


I would love it...

also a fast track to php or MySQL


----------



## manaskumar (Dec 12, 2011)

Can digit do a FT on Linux from scratch.


----------



## Anish (Dec 15, 2011)

FT on make your own customized linux distro


----------



## Ins@ne (Jan 16, 2012)

Digit Had done a Fast Track on _CREATING FACEBOOK APPS_(APRIL 2010),
now guidelines have been changed for developers..
they have made the REST API,FBML and some other things *OBSOLETE*.
We have to use OpenGraph,Html5,javascript etc..
So a Fast Track On That Would Be Great..
Looking Forward to it,as watever i learnt is cos of digit and now i am also into facebook app development(just a starter) cos of DIGIT only..
Plssssssss...


----------



## hellknight (Jan 16, 2012)

Going with the current flavor of the season.. After the success of Fast Track on Linux, Windows, Mac etc, I really want to see a fast track on FreeBSD.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 18, 2012)

Fastrack on
Digital art for beginers or medium level(Maybe using a beginers wacom tablet bambo one)


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 23, 2012)

I have voted for c++ /c# but it should be advanced since digit in past has given c++/.net fast tracks ..ps advancd is my second preference!


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 4, 2012)

What about a Fastrack on 'Viruses and Antiviruses'...
which will cover everything related 2 da headache & da solution (or not?),
as it is experienced by all those who hav a PC(desktop,laptop etc), mobile.


----------



## buddyram (Feb 23, 2012)

I wish to get the FastTrack on Databases.
NoSQL Databases viz., redis, memcached, CouchDB would be much better


----------



## pramudit (Feb 28, 2012)

a DIY fasttrack or blender/any good free animation development tool....


----------



## swa (May 9, 2012)

#DEMOSCENES
atleast provide some of your dvds
visit this -->
scene.org - scene.org awards
Demoscene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Theodre (May 10, 2012)

I would love a fasttrack on ruby on rails and python, i hope this isn't made available  

Not being rude to any of you but i think java is issued! Linux 2 would be great!!

PHP is issued! Would love any fasttrack related to programming  

If python is done somebody please let me know.


----------



## koolent (Aug 27, 2012)

Assembling your own PC would be a great idea. The techniques and tips to the same will be appreciated. I know it is difficult to manage it in this issue but take a look at the topics for the upcoming ones.  Thanks 

Assembling your own PC would be a great idea. The techniques and tips to the same will be appreciated. I know it is difficult to manage it in this issue but take a look at the topics for the upcoming ones.  Thanks


----------



## panwala95 (Sep 2, 2012)

i would like to have a how to benchmark pc components fasttrack because there is a lot of misconceptions about hardware performance some people still think a pentium 4 3.6 ghz is faster than a i5 2320 @ 3ghz


----------



## dheerajpant (Sep 7, 2012)

A Fast Track on AI would be great, though not only it should contain theory but also programming(in Java would be great coz generally used by more people  but yeah concept is more important  ) from beginning to atleast intermediate levels.
By AI I not only mean applications like pathfinder etc but also ones that 'learn from experience'...

Thanks


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Sep 7, 2012)

Fast track on computer modding


----------



## Roshan9415 (Sep 9, 2012)

Fasttrack on Computer Logical pROGRAMMING


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 3, 2012)

A fast track to advanced computing, everyone should use their to the max. for e.g. Advanced usages of Wolfram Aplha and Google.
Plus a fast track to GIMP would be totally out of the box. there are quite a tools which GIMP dosen't have [like PS.] but then it's free too!


----------



## aaruni (Oct 6, 2012)

Fast Track to C++ programming.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2012)

Fast track to Ethical hacking?


----------



## Nipun (Oct 6, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Fast track to Ethical hacking?



Fast track to how to change ethical into malicious?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 7, 2012)

Fast track to digital art/matte painting please!!!!!!!!


----------



## netizen3000 (Dec 9, 2012)

How about *Fast track to Virtual Machine* including topics on how to use virtual box,wine for linux and other software virtualization tools


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 11, 2013)

Fasttrack for next gen consoles plz


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 24, 2013)

fasttrack to ubuntu kali.....


----------



## aaruni (Mar 27, 2014)

Maybe a fast-track on VPSs and good VPS providers ?


----------



## yatishgaba (Apr 8, 2016)

I go for Adobe Photoshop Advanced.. I have great interest in photoshop...


----------

